# Way too funny!!!



## OPC'n (Jan 30, 2014)

For some reason the video isn't inserting on this page but the link works. This is about animals with people inserting their voice making it look like the animals are talking and laughing. It'll make your day with a laugh!

[video]http://blog.petflow.com/i-cant-believe-how-funny-this-is-i-am-in-tears-make-sure-your-sound-is-turned-on/[/video]


----------



## Edward (Jan 30, 2014)

I need subtitles in English for one of them.


----------



## OPC'n (Jan 31, 2014)

lol which one?


----------



## Edward (Jan 31, 2014)

OPC'n said:


> lol which one?



The birds talking about the giraffe in the bar. That's about as far as I can understand them.


----------



## Logan (Jan 31, 2014)

This fellow and giraffe walk into a bar, giraffe goes to sleep on the floor. 
Barman says "Oi! What's that lyin' there?" 
Fella says "It's not a lion, it's a giraffe".

Heh.


----------



## Edward (Jan 31, 2014)

Logan said:


> This fellow and giraffe walk into a bar, giraffe goes to sleep on the floor.
> Barman says "Oi! What's that lyin' there?"
> Fella says "It's not a lion, it's a giraffe".



Thanks.


----------



## JonathanHunt (Jan 31, 2014)

There's some good British regional accents in this one


----------



## Hemustincrease (Jan 31, 2014)

LOL The ‘Helen, Helen, help, Helen’ has to be the funniest.


----------

